# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Muzika rock është instrument i djallit ?!

## Renea

Pse Kisha Katolike esht kunder muzikes rok , kur dihet se miliona njerez e ndegjojn ate dhe thojn se ajo sesht e demshme ?

Papa Benedikti i XVI ne vitin 1996 ( Racinger ne ate koh) thot :

ONE of the Roman Catholic world's most powerful figures
has branded rock music an *"instrument of the Devil"* and
urged *young people not to listen to it* for fear of
endangering their souls.

Cardinal Joseph Ratzinger, head of the modern successor
to the Inquisition, said there were "diabolical and
satanic messages" in much of today's heavy metal music.
But he also warned the young against the "subliminal"
satanic influence to be found in songs by such groups
as the Beatles, the Rolling Stones, Pink Floyd, Queen,
Led Zeppelin and the Eagles.

===

Pra sipas Racingerit (tani Papa Benedikti i XVI) , grupet si Beatles , Rolling Stones , Pink Floyd , Led Zeppelin , jan grupe te Djallit , me mesazhe djallezore dhe keshillon qe kjo lloj muzike mos te ndegjohet.

Pastori Xhimi Swagart , e quan muzike e Satanes ose edhe pornografi e re.


Pse muzika e Betles-ave te jet muzik satanike , kur dihet se ato kan shitur dhjetra miliona disqe , jan futur ne listen e 100 personave me me ndikim ne shekullin e XX-te  ( sipas revistes TIME) ?

= me falni duheshte te hapi tem te re , sepse tek tema ekzistuese , nuk mora nje pergjigje qe deshiroja.

Pershendetje !

----------


## chino

Pavaresisht si eshte puna me muziken Rock, pra ne eshte e mire apo e keqe sipas shijes time, mendoj se ky mendim i shprehur nga Kryekleriku Katolik, nese eshte shprehur keshtu, eshte nje qesharak. Te pakten nese kuptohet ne menyre plastike, te drejtperdrejt. Djalli nuk ben muzike. Me zor te madh mund te kuptohet, nese kete e ka thene ne menyre metaforike. Pra duke deshur te kritikoje devijimet, me te cilat kjo muzike ne disa (shume?) raste percillet. Prape se prape ngelet mendim i pa arsyeshem. Sepse gjeneralizon teper mase. Keshtu nuk flet nje njeri me intelekt te mirezhvilluar. Mendoj une.

----------


## Matrix

KJo eshte thene ne kontekstin e nje keshille, dhe jo si nje urdher i prere.

Nderkohe qe Islami ndalon cdo lloj muzike instrumentale, kjo teme e sjelle ketu nga nje musliman, eshte vertet qesharake....


Per mendimin tim personal muzika Rock nuk ka asnje vlere se cfare t'i ofroje edukimit te te rinjve

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

Në kishën ortodokse a përdorën instrumentët muzikore si ne kishen katolike ?

----------


## Kaligula

*Disa u dogjën në emër të zotit* (si shtriga apo shkenctarë, *periudha e "Inkuzicionit"*)

 Tani çdo gjë që bie ndesh me atë që flet në emër të "Zotit" është "Diabolike"

*Aty ku mbizotëron errësira triumfon injoranca* 

*Long life to "The rock"*

----------


## darwin

Renea, ju të islamabadit jetoni në një terr absolut tingujsh. I vetmi balsam për veshët tuaj është zëri i hoxhës.

Matrix, ç'vlera edukuese ofrojnë për njerëzit psikopatitë aluçinative që "i ndodhin" Gjonit tek zbulesa?


ëmbëltohuni:

----------


## jarigas

> Pavaresisht si eshte puna me muziken Rock, pra ne eshte e mire apo e keqe sipas shijes time, mendoj se ky mendim i shprehur nga Kryekleriku Katolik, nese eshte shprehur keshtu, eshte nje qesharak.  pakten nese kuptohet ne menyre plastike, te drejtperdrejt. Djalli nuk ben muzike. Me zor te madh mund te kuptohet, nese kete e ka thene ne menyre metaforike. Pra  deshur te kritikoje devijimet, me te cilat kjo muzike ne disa (shume?) raste percillet. Prape se prape ngelet mendim i pa arsyeshem. Sepse gjeneralizon teper mase. Keshtu nuk flet nje njeri me intelekt te mirezhvilluar. Mendoj une.


Nuk flitet per muziken ne planin e melodise, pasi ne ate drejtim, ka melodi klasike qe ia kalojne rokut per ritem dhe force!!
Behet fjale per mesazhet, jo vetem subliminale qe permbahen ne disa kenge rok, si edhe per mesazhin viziv qe perçohet nga shume koncerte roku apo metalli, nepermjet shenjave dhe video-ve....!
Psh Hotel California qe ka nje melodi sublime, permban mesazhe te "djallit" apo "shpirtrave", etj....
Ne pergjitjesi do te mjaftonte "buon senso" apo si i themi ne shqip "mendja ne vend" qe te shijohet nje kenge thjesht vetem nga ana artistike!!
Por Papa, qe e din fare mire se ndermjet te rinjve, shumica jane nga ata qe fluturojne me "pras ne ****",(nuk mungojne shembujt nga forumi), e ka per detyre qe te terheqe vemendjen e tyre!!

Si perfundim, "djalli" ashtu siç perfytyrohet nga fetaret halldupe, nuk egziston!!! E per kete arsye muzika, si shprehje e krijimtarise dhe intelektit artistik njerezor, eshte prodhim i mendjes njerezore!!

----------


## Ermedin

Muzika rok është instrument djalli, ndërsa muzika tjetër është vet djalli.

Jimmy Swaggart, një prijës fetar i "fesë së pastër" duke mbajtur emisione
ka qenë i kontaktuar dhe i lidhur me shumë prostituta, duke qenë prijës e
më pas për "librin e tij të shenjtë" shkroi një libër, në të cilin fliste për dhjetë
llojet e incesteve në të. Kjo është feja, të cilën aq shumë e praktikojnë sa unë
ndrrimin (blerjen) e këpucëve në muaj. Shumë interesante ky sistemi i këtyre.

----------


## Albo

Problemi me ju eshte se as nuk dini, as nuk doni te mesoni, por kjo nuk ju pengon qe te hiqeni si te ditur. Bile jeni aq te ditur, sa i keni mesuar te gjitha mesimet e fese tuaj, e keni filluar te studioni me themeli fete e tjera. Myslimani na citon Papen e Romes, kurse te krishteret e zellshem duan te na e shesin Islamin si nje fe qe nuk lejon muziken te luhet fare.

Po sikur te pyesnit apo te lexonit dy gjera me shume mbi punet shpirterore, nuk do te benit keq apo jo?

Shpirti i njeriut eshte i lidhur me trupin e tij. Trupi i njeriut merr jete nga shpirti i tij, Fryma qe i ka dhene Perendia. Dhe ky trup e ky shpirt jane te pandashem nga njeri-tjetri ne kete boten tone qe jetojme. Shpirti i jep jete trupit dhe e ve ne levizje ate. Pese shqisat e trupit, te shikuarit (syri), te degjuarit (veshi), te nuhaturit (hunda), te prekurit (duart) dhe te shijuarit (goja), jane pese portat e shpirtit. Drita dhe erresira, e mira dhe e keqja, depertojne ne shpirtin e njeriut duke kaluar mes njeres prej ketyre 5 portave te shpirtit.

Detyra e njeriut eshte rojtaria e shpirtit te tij. Te ruash shpirtin tend nga e keqja, te mos lejosh forcat e qoftelargut (demonet) qe te depertojne ne shpirtin tend nepermjet njerez prej atyre portave. Qe te jesh ne gjendje qe te ruash shpirtin tend, duhet qe me pare te kesh nje urtesi te fituar qe te lejon te dallosh te miren nga e keqja. Dhe ketu nuk e kam fjalen per te miren qe na pelqen ne te besojme si te mire, por ate qe na meson Perendia. 

Dhe shpirti nuk ruhet vetem nga muzika e demonizuar, shpirti ruhet edhe nga nje fjale e vetme goje qe mund te degjoje veshi. Zhurmat qe sot shiten per muzike eshte me frymezim demonik dhe ka per qellim qe te prishi qetesine shpirterore te njerezve, ne menyre qe keta shpirtra te trazuar, te mos jene ne gjendje te njohin Perendine e te degjojne Zerin e Tij ne qetesi e ne lutje.

Muzika e vetme qe ndihmon shpirtin e nje besimtari jane himnet hyjnore te Kishes qe i drejtohen Perendise apo muzike qe ka per frymezim virtytet e krishtera. Muzike qe i larteson shpirtrat e njerezve kur i degjojne, i sjell me afer me krijuesin e tyre, Perendine.

Muzika mund ti sjelli kenaqesi te momentit veshit, qetesia eshte oksigjeni i shpirtit! Nje shpirt qe nuk gjen qetesi eshte nje shpirt i demonizuar. Dhe me shume se kurre ndonjehere me pare ne histori, njerezit sot vuajne nga mungesa e qetesise se jashtme e te brendshme.

Albo

----------

*Neteorm* (07-02-2021)

----------


## apollo12

Nese me te vertet Papa e ka thene kete, ateher ai te ka ma hajvan se keta dijetaret Islam.

----------


## Marduk

Na tesht be amo na tesht me ksi propaganda .... qe s'po ju nalen mo keto goja tu fol rreth muzikes. Po cka keni ju kunder muzikes? Pse e keqe? Veq qe kan thane shokt e Mohamedit a? A mos ke kjo fjala e Perendis qe e ndal Muziken? A mos jan ata te gjithe Profeta qe thojne Muzika eshte Haram? Pse mirren keta njerzi me ksi mendime te kota? Ku e gjejn Muziken qe ta fusin ne kesi lloj pizdarinash gjith? Thjesht ne qoftese tu ngohet muzika e ngon se e pelqen e qeky Pelqimi eshte per dikon Pasion e qeky Pasioni eshte qe e knaq ate Person/Individ. E ju dilni thuni s'bon muzika se eshte thirrje Satanes!!! Po budall qe jeni thjesht pak logjikoni, muzika eshte mbrenda atij personi qe e pelqen dhe muzika eshte nje pjes e jetes qe ta hek nje barre te madhe kur sheh qifta si ju qe ja merrni n'goj dit e nat muzikes qe s'keni tjera pune vetem me ja humb njerit te gjitha vlerat mos me lan kurgja me ba. Pse jeni kaq paTru qe hala doni te jetoni para 2000 vjete si neper Shpella? A mos keni frike per cdo gje? Pse gjith kjo bote e mashtrume nga keto FE? A mos valle Zoti eshte sajes e Djallit? Pse? Pse? Pseeeeeeeeeeee? Pse s'mundoni me gjet dicka qe ka efekt pozitiv por gjithmon ksi ***** Tema hapni? A s'po ju vje marre per ftyren qe e keni dhe identitetin qe e mbani? A gjith deshironi me u kan Mashtrus ne kete jete? Jaaa une s'kam pa si ju....mo se marre duhet me ju ardh per vjet qe i keni ba...mundonu me e kuptu kete jete se njeri eshte qe shkon per perpara qe shkon me arrit, e jo me ngel gjithmon nje person pa vlera...a mos valle Zoti deshiron te na shkaterron neve jeten, dhe te kemi sakrific gjithmon per te. A mos valle eshte me mire qe ZOTI TE SAKRIFIKOHET PER NEVE DHE S'DO E KEMI KETE BEZDI ME? Cdo dite e me shume po e shoh qe ZOTI eshte kejt Problemi i Jetes qe Zoti eshte nje Idiot qe gjithmon vetem emri i tij duhet te jete i larte dhe te mos barazohet me asgje. Po kejt qetu poenta koka tash po e vrej. E une per kete gje jam kunder Zotit dhe s'do ta kete ate deshir qe te jete Ai ZOT e Une ROB. Jeta eshte vetem e Imja une boj cka dush me jeten time. Kjo mue me ben me te lart se sa ky ZOT ju qe Besoni dhe une quhem MBINJERI. Une s'qendroj tek ai ZOT qe ma do te keqen qe kqyr gjithmon te me perul. Une me mire e shikoj jeten time me ate ngritna me larte dhe s'kam nevoj per ZOT por t'pakten e kam Ndergjegjen dhe cdo Sfer te Kesaj bote mundona qe te arrij me Zemren time te hapur qe e kam. Ky s'eshte ZOT, ky sen qe e Besoni ju eshte i Mallkuar qe ja mposht cdo dituni qe s'ju len me perparu gjithmon te peruulur nga nje ''Qenje'' qe s'ju kerkon asgje juve vetem perulje. Sa i dobt eshte njeriu kur eshte karrem i tjeter kujt. Por kur s'eshte karrem i tjeter kujt eshte shum i fort. Lexoni o Njerz mos u mirrni me ksi budallakia. Thjesht edhe niher Muzika eshte Pasion per dikend qe jeton me ate sen. Ma mir me ngu Muzik sa te kesh pun me dikend qe mundohet me i jap Besim te verber dikujt. Kjo gje eshte Mjerim nga ana e juaj, por ju prap Heshtni se jeni te dobet. E gjerat e keqija vijn vetem nga Dobesia e juaj jo nga ndonje Hyjni.

["What is good? - everything augments the feeling of power, the will to power, power itself, in man. What is evil? - whatever springs from weakness. What is happiness? - the feeling that power increases - that resistance is overcome." -Friedrich Nietzsche, The Antichrist]

----------


## busavata

:djall i fshehur:  une i ndegjoj prej AC/DC deri te ZZ Top , ....

----------


## GANGO of SG

Marduk pse po e lufton Zotin vlla? Na prej Zotit vijm e te ai kthehna. Ai asht krijuesi yn dhe at duhet me adhuru dhe luvdua. Vetem vullneti i tij u bafte ne tok dhe qiell, se neqoft se kerkojm me u ba vullneti jon ater mund te bijm viktima tye satanit.Zoti nuk asht problemi i jetes. Zoti asht jeta dhe i nep njerit parajsen por njeriu duhet me ju bind vullnetit te Zotit ne menyre qe me gezua te mirat me te cilat na bekon. Zoti e pat kriju njeriun ne parajse dhe vullneti i Zotit ishte qe adami dhe Eva mos me hanger moillen. Por njeri asht e zeza e vetit. A nuk ra adami dhe eva viktima te vullnetit te tyre, me hanger mollen, qe ishte kundra vullnetit te Zotit? A nuk ishte djalli ai qe e nxiti ewven e adamin me marr ket vet-iniciativ dhe vet-vullnet? ater na duhet me than vlla, u baft vullneti i Zotit si ne qiell e ne tok. Zoti te nimoft me shpetua...

----------


## toni77_toni

> une i ndegjoj prej AC/DC deri A ZZ Top , e priftave  nese nuk i pelqen  , nRrOT  të SOMES le te shkojne...


busavata, ti mirë bënë qe degjon ato. Krishterimi nuk e ndalon muziken dhe kjo eshte e rendesishme. 

Per diçka tjeter se çka thotë dikush me pollavra dhe çka shfrytezon dikush duke keqperdor emrin e dikujtë, nuk ka edh aq rendesi.  *E rendesishme eshte se Kisha katolike dhe ligjet e rregullat e Kishes, as Shkrimi i Shenjt dhe asnjë doktrinë nuk  e ndalon muziken,* nuk endalon qe njeriu të degjoj muzikë apo të bëjë muzikë dhe të këndon.


 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Trolexi

Puna eshte se kisha katolike deshron qe te kontrolloj qdo aspekt te jetes se njeriut

----------


## Renea

> busavata, ti mirë bënë qe degjon ato. Krishterimi nuk e ndalon muziken dhe kjo eshte e rendesishme. 
> 
> Per diçka tjeter se çka thotë dikush me pollavra dhe çka shfrytezon dikush  keqperdor emrin e dikujtë, nuk ka edh aq rendesi.  *E rendesishme eshte se Kisha katolike dhe ligjet e rregullat e Kishes, as Shkrimi i Shenjt dhe asnjë doktrinë nuk  e ndalon muziken,* nuk endalon qe njeriu të degjoj muzikë apo të bëjë muzikë dhe të këndon.




Normal se nuk e ndalon, se ska me cka me ndalu , te kishin pas kendu Beatlesat para 200 viteve , ateher do ta shifshe.

Sot kishes katolike i ngel vetem me ngrit zerin kunder kesaj muzike, por me ndalu muziken ska kaqik.

Psh. Nje drejtor i nje arene ne Finland ka ndalu nje koncert qe duheshte te mbaheshte sepse kengetari Alice Cooper me muziken e tij shpreh vlera te dyshimta dhe nga kendveshtrimi Krishter nje koncert i till nuk mund te lejohet - thot drejtori.

Por ti po del tani kunder Papes e kunder pastorit swagart dhe lirisht muj me thon kunder Bibles , sepse ti sje kunder mesazheve antiBiblike qe japin disa keng.

psh.

1.Bye Bye loqka jeme 
dole prej zemres teme 

2erdhi koha per tu ndare

3. Do te dehem

4. Kam nje tjeter

5. Je seksi.

Ndersa Bibla :




> 11
> Mjerë ata që ngrihen herët në mëngjes për t`u turrur pas pijeve dehëse dhe vonohen deri në mbrëmje sa të flakërohen nga vera!
> 22
> Mjerë kampionëve në pirjen e verës dhe të shkathtëve në përzierjen e pijeve dehëse,






> 6
> Sepse në qoftë se gruaja nuk mbulohet, le t`ia presin flokët; por në qoftë se për gruan është turp të qethet a të rruhet, le të mbulojë kryet.
> 
> 9
> 
> Në mënyrë të njëjtë dua që edhe gratë, të vishen hijshëm, me cipë dhe modesti






> Dhe veprat e mishit janë të zbuluar dhe janë: kurorëshkelja, kurvëria...




"Nëse dëshironi të dini se sa djaj keni në shtëpi atëherë numëroni disqet hard-rock".

Rock music is a greater influence over the souls of men than primitive Christianity" (John Denver)

Rok muzika ka ndikim me te madh ne shpirtinn e njeriut sesa Krishterimi primitiv (Xhon Denver).

"E di se Beatles do të kenë sukses si asnjë grup tjetër. Këtë e di me siguri, sepse për atë sukses ia kam shitur djallit shpirtin tim". ( Xhon Lenon)


===

Kisha Baptiste ne SHBA , thot se Lady Gaga do te shkon ne Ferr , per shkak te rebelimit te saj kunder Zotit.

----------


## Dielli_ime

> Problemi me ju eshte se as nuk dini, as nuk doni  mesoni, por kjo nuk ju pengon qe te hiqeni si te ditur. Bile jeni aq te ditur, sa i keni mesuar te gjitha mesimet e fese tuaj, e keni filluar te studioni me themeli fete e tjera. Myslimani na citon Papen e Romes, kurse te krishteret e zellshem duan te na e shesin Islamin si nje fe qe nuk lejon muziken te luhet fare.
> 
> Po sikur te pyesnit apo te lexonit dy gjera me shume mbi punet shpirterore, nuk do te benit keq apo jo?
> 
> Shpirti i njeriut eshte i lidhur me trupin e tij. Trupi i njeriut merr jete nga shpirti i tij, Fryma qe i ka dhene Perendia. Dhe ky trup e ky shpirt jane te pandashem nga njeri-tjetri ne kete boten tone qe jetojme. Shpirti i jep jete trupit dhe e ve ne levizje ate. Pese shqisat e trupit, te shikuarit (syri), te degjuarit (veshi), te nuhaturit (hunda), te prekurit (duart) dhe te shijuarit (goja), jane pese portat e shpirtit. Drita dhe erresira, e mira dhe e keqja, depertojne ne shpirtin e njeriut  kaluar mes njeres prej ketyre 5 portave te shpirtit.
> 
> Detyra e njeriut eshte rojtaria e shpirtit te tij. Te ruash shpirtin tend nga e keqja, te mos lejosh forcat e qoftelargut (demonet) qe te depertojne ne shpirtin tend nepermjet njerez prej atyre portave. Qe te jesh ne gjendje qe te ruash shpirtin tend, duhet qe me pare te kesh nje urtesi te fituar qe te lejon te dallosh te miren nga e keqja. Dhe ketu nuk e kam fjalen per te miren qe na pelqen ne te besojme si te mire, por ate qe na meson Perendia. 
> 
> Dhe shpirti nuk ruhet vetem nga muzika e demonizuar, shpirti ruhet edhe nga nje fjale e vetme goje qe mund te degjoje veshi. Zhurmat qe sot shiten per muzike eshte me frymezim demonik dhe ka per qellim qe te prishi qetesine shpirterore te njerezve, ne menyre qe keta shpirtra te trazuar, te mos jene ne gjendje te njohin Perendine e te degjojne Zerin e Tij ne qetesi e ne lutje.
> ...


Albo, nuk i heq asnje presje shkrimit tend!

Sa per shkrimin qe eshte bere mbi ate se cka thene Papa, ju lutem mos merrni cka thone revistat aty-ketu, por shkoni drejt e te burimi. Shkoni te faqja e Vatikanit, merreni fjalen e plote te tij dhe silleni ketu. Nese Papa e ka cituar ndonje grup, kenget e te cilit nuk i kane ato qe i ka cekur Papa, atehere mund te keni te drejte te flisni sa te doni. Por, asnjeri prej atyre grupeve te cekura me lart nuk ka mbetur pa bere kenge me tekste larg frymes se krishtere. Me se pari shihet jeta e tyre, e pastaj edhe kenget. Pema njihet nga frytet!!!

QLJK!

----------


## Dielli_ime

Renea,

Po me duket se tani vete po pyet 




> Pse Kisha Katolike esht kunder muzikes rok , kur dihet se miliona njerez e ndegjojn ate dhe thojn se ajo sesht e demshme ?


e vete po pergjigjesh




> "E di se Beatles do të kenë sukses si asnjë grup tjetër. Këtë e di me siguri, sepse për atë sukses ia kam shitur djallit shpirtin tim". (Xhon Lenon)


A do t'ia kishe keshilluar ti femijes tend qe te degjonte kenge qe jane kunder normave te jetes islame, edhe sikur keto te kishin nje popullaritet absolut boteror?!? Kete detyre e ka edhe Papa per ne katoliket!

Paqja me ne!

----------


## puroshkodran

The Post-War Dream
Pink Floyd


Tell me true tell me why was Jesus crucified
is it for this that daddy died?
was it for you? was it me?
did i watch too much t.v.?
is that a hint of accusation in your eyes?
if it wasn't for the nips
being so good at building ships
the yards would still be open on the clyde
and it can't be much fun for them
beneath the rising sun
with all their kids committing suicide
what have we done maggie what have we done
what have we done to england
should we shout should we scream
"what happened to the post war dream?"
oh Maggie, Maggie what have we done?



*The Hero's Return
*
jesus jesus what's it all about
trying to clout these little ingrates into shape
when i was their age all the lights went out
there was no time to whine and mope about

and even now part of me flies over
dresden at angels one five
though they'll never fathom it behind my
sarcasm desperate memories lie

sweetheart, sweatheart are you fast asleep, good
'cos that's the only time that i can really talk to you
and there is something that i've locked away
a memory that is too painful
to withstand the light of day

when we came back from the war the banners and
flags hung on everyones door
we danced and we sang in the street and

the church bells rang
but burning in my heart
my memory smoulders on
of the gunners dying words on the intercom

----------


## busavata

ndegjoje *Matrix  trimi* se ndoshta ma qet edhe piken e zezë edhe e fitoj flamrin e Jamajkes...
ky asht Blues edhe Rock n Roll ... 
papa mos ta ndegjoj se asht i dehur edhe mundet ndryshe me interpretu...




    Well who's that writin'? John the Revelator
    Wrote the book of the seven seals

    You know God walked down in the cool of the day
    Called Adam by his name
    But he refused to answer
    Because he's naked and ashamed

    You know Christ had twelve apostles
    And three he led away
    He said, "Watch with me one hour
    'till I go yonder and pray." 

    Christ came on Easter morning
    Mary and Martha went down to see[23]
    He said, "Go tell my disciples[24]
    To meet me in Galilee."

----------

